# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشکل سخت بودن نشستن سر درس.راهکاری دارین؟

## KURAPIKA

سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Mahdis79

هر ۲۵ دقیقه ۵ دقیقه استراحت کن
و کم کم مدت زمان ۲۵ دقیقه رو بیشتر کن
مثلا هفته دیگه ۳۰دقیقه درس بخون ۵ دقیقه استراحت کن

من با این روش تونستم به دوساعت درس خوندن پشت سرهم برسم
نمیدونم برای شماهم اثر داره یا نه

----------


## KURAPIKA

> هر ۲۵ دقیقه ۵ دقیقه استراحت کن
> و کم کم مدت زمان ۲۵ دقیقه رو بیشتر کن
> مثلا هفته دیگه ۳۰دقیقه درس بخون ۵ دقیقه استراحت کن
> 
> من با این روش تونستم به دوساعت درس خوندن پشت سرهم برسم
> نمیدونم برای شماهم اثر داره یا نه


مرسی ممنون حتما امتحانش میکنم
 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
> بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
> مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
> خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


سلام. خوب هستین؟

روشی که من بعد خوندن‌ مطلبتون به ذهنم رسید دقیقا روشی بود که بالاتر گفته شد.

فقط اینکه شما حین درس خوندن از عواملی که حواستون رو پرت میکنن یا تمرکزتون رو کم میکنن، دور هستین؟

----------


## Meti81

> سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
> بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
> مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
> خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


یکی دو روز درسو تعطیل کن فقط تمرین نشستن پشت میز بکن ( ینی فقط پشت میز بشین و کتاب بخون ، از گوشی استفاده نکن ! فقط کتاب ! )

----------


## Milad882

سلام خدمت شما 
اول از همه خسته نباشید و امیدوارم به هدفتون برسید 
من خودم منطقه یک بودم و چهار بار کنکور دادم .
بر اساس تجربه شخصی خودم به نظرم یک سری کار ها رو انجام بدید 
1- از یک ساعت برای بازه درسی استفاده کنید و تلاش کنید که تحمل کنید نشستن پای درس رو و کم کم ساعاتش رو زیاد کنید تا 1.5 برای هر بازه ، بین هر بازه هام 10-15 دقیقه استراحت کنید.
2- در حین درس خوندن یه لیوان نوشیدنی (ترجیحا آب) داشته باشید و میل کنید . خوراکی به هیچ وجه در طول درس خوندن جلوتون نباشه 
3- در زمان مطالعه دروس حفظی اگر بتونید راه برید و برای خودتون توضیح بدید فکر کنم خیلی کمکتون کنه .
4-در زمان های 10 -15 دقیقه استراحتتون فضاتون رو تغییر بدید ، یعنی همون جایی که درس میخونید نباشید یا پشت میز نباشید اگر هم در بازه استراحتتون با کسی صحبت میکنبد تا جایی که میتونید از صحبت های درسی پرهیز کنید و اجازه بدید ذهنتون استراحت کنه .
5-به هیچ عنوان ار ابتدای صبح تا آخرای مطالعه روزتون با گوشی کار نکنید مگر مواردی که مجبور باشید به دلیل درستون سراغشون
6- در حین درستون یا زمان های استراحتتون آهنگ گوش ندید و فیلم نبینید چون خیلی مدت زمان تمرکزتون رو کم میکنه .
7- اگر بتونید زمانی که میخواید بخوابید تا 15 دقیقه قبلش با گوشی کار نکنید به مرور تاثیرش رو در بازدهی روز بعدتون میبینید .
این توصیه یا هر توصیه دیگه ای تنها در صورتی تاثیر خودشون رو نشون میدن که صبور باشید و اجراشون کنید .
من خودم چون پشت کنکور بودم یه توصیه هم بهتون کنم ، حتما به ورزشتون توجه کنید . ضرورتی نداره حتما برید باشگاه و.... یه پیاده روی و دویدن در طول هفته تاثیر خودش رو میگذاره 
.موفق باشید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## KURAPIKA

> سلام. خوب هستین؟
> 
> روشی که من بعد خوندن‌ مطلبتون به ذهنم رسید دقیقا روشی بود که بالاتر گفته شد.
> 
> فقط اینکه شما حین درس خوندن از عواملی که حواستون رو پرت میکنن یا تمرکزتون رو کم میکنن، دور هستین؟


سلام ممنونم.
بله تقریبا. گوشیو خاموش میکنم و میزارم بیرون اتاق کامپیوتر هم کلا از اتاقم بردم بیرون. فقط یه مشکلی که الان دارم اینه که در اتاقم باید باز باشه چون اتاقم کولرش خرابه باید درو باز بزارم که اتاقم حداقل یکم  خنک بمونه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## KURAPIKA

> یکی دو روز درسو تعطیل کن فقط تمرین نشستن پشت میز بکن ( ینی فقط پشت میز بشین و کتاب بخون ، از گوشی استفاده نکن ! فقط کتاب ! )


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون. چشم حتما امتحان میکنم

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> سلام ممنونم.
> بله تقریبا. گوشیو خاموش میکنم و میزارم بیرون اتاق کامپیوتر هم کلا از اتاقم بردم بیرون. فقط یه مشکلی که الان دارم اینه که در اتاقم باید باز باشه چون اتاقم کولرش خرابه باید درو باز بزارم که اتاقم حداقل یکم  خنک بمونه


شرمنده جسارته ولی وقتی در اتاق رو باز میزارین، صدای تلویزیون و اینا نمیاد؟ یعنی منظورم اینه حین درس خوندن شما، تلویزیون و امثالهم به گونه‌ای باعث حواس پرتیتون نمیشه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

زمان استاندارد مطالعه و تمرکز روی درس 45 الی 50 دقیقه و استراحت بین هر مطالعه 10 تا 15 دقیقه برای شروع هست. در واقع باکس های شما برای شروع نباید از 50 دقیقه تجاوز کنه. حالا کسی که حرفه ای شده نمیاد این زمان بندی رو بشکنه و مثلا 120 دقیقه پیوسته درس بخونه و 15 دقیقه استراحت کنه! اگر دانش آموزی گفت من مثلا 3 ساعت پیوسته پشت کتابام نشستم و بدون کاهش تمرکز عین تراکتور یه درس رو شخم زدم از زور حماقت از قابل ترحّم ترین افراده. 
حتی همون دانش آموز کاربلد هم وقتی 120 دقیقه سر کتابه وسطش دچار کاهش تمرکز و حواس پرتی و ... میشه [ربات که نیستید] ولی چون خودش را عادت داده نیاز به زمان کمتری برای ریکاوری داره. مثلا هر 55 دقیقه 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا [بدون بلند شدن از سر کتاب ها] میکنه و بعدش ادامه میده ولی حتما استراحت رو میکنه، حتما دچار حواس پرتی میشه حین درس خوندن، حتما دچار خواب آلودگی میشه، حتما ذهنش خسته میشه و ... دوست عزیز مشکل عمده این دو سال شما عدم توانایی در ایجاد پیوستگی مطالعاتی در بازه های زمانی طولانی تر (مثلا چند ماه یا حتی چند هفته) بوده که زود ناامید شدید و ادامه نداده اید نه بازه های زمانی کوتاه چند ساعتی. در واقع اینکه یک نفر 50 دقیقه بیشتر نتونه روی مطالعه یک درس تمرکز داشته باشه عیب نیست و یک چیز عادی و طبیعی هست و نگرانی هم نداره. شما برای افزایش بازدهی و کیفیت مطالعه به جای تعیین بازه زمانی (مثلا ساعت 3 تا 5 زیست) تعداد زمان رو تعیین کن. به عنوان مثال زیست 3 تا 50 دقیقه، شیمی 2 تا 50 دقیقه. 
شما از 45 دقیقه مطالعه یک ربع استراحت شروع کن.
یکی-دو هفته که گذشت و عادت کردی بیا تایم استراحت بین هر دو باکس رو کمترش کن. 50 دقیقه بخون 10 دقیقه استراحت کن.
باز یکم دیگه که گذشت و حرفه ای تر شدی،  55 دقیقه مطالعه 5 دقیقه استراحت کن (کمتر از 5 دقیقه استراحت توصیه نمیشه)
به این روند عادت که کردی حالا میای سراغ نحوه اون 5 دقیقه استراحت و خودت رو به استراحت درجا و بدون بلند شدن عادت میدی. (حداقل 3-4 ماه دیگه)
تمام شد؟
خیر!
مرحله آخر این روندی که گفتم وقتی هست که شما میخوای به نشستن پشت سر هم سر جلسه آزمون مثلا 2 ساعتی عادت کنی! برای این کار لازمه که شما چند هفته مانده به کنکور (یا یک روز مانده به هر آزمون آزمایشی اگر آزمون میدهید) پشت سرهم 2 ساعت پیوسته مطالعه کنی و خودت رو عادت بدی به شرایط آزمون و تمرکزت رو بالا نگه داری که چون روند بالارو پیاده کردی در طول یک سال قطعا میتونی هفته ها یا روز های آخر و دوران جمع بندی این عادت رو هم در خودت ایجاد کنی ولی بدان و آگاه باش که همون موقع هم ممکنه در طول اون 2 ساعت دچار افت تمرکز و ... بشی ولی چون حرفه ای تر از الان هستی دیگه خیلی خوب میتونی مدیریتش کنی و ادامه بدی پس نگران نباش.

چن تا نکته مهم:
الف
در روند بالا اگر خواستی روی 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا تمرین کنی (باید حتما تمام مراحل به درستی طی بشه) سعی کن داخل یک محیط جدی تر مثل کتابخونه یا پانسیون و ... این تمرین رو انجام بدی و درس بخونی. همین که جدیت کار رو درک کنی باعث میشه بتونی ادامه بدی و دائم بلند نشی از جات. البته این مکان هایی که گفته شد یکسری عیب و ایراد هم دارن که مدیریت نیاز داره.

ب
یه مغز شلوغ و آشفته هیچ وقت قادر نیست روی مطالعه عملکرد بالایی داشته باشه. اصلی ترین عامل حواس پرتی و نداشتن تمرکز آشفتگی مغزه. یه اولویت بده به کار هایی که در طول روز باید انجام بدی و سعی کن پرونده کار های الکی و بدردنخوری که ذهنت دائم در حال فکر کردن بهشونه رو ببندی. مثلا اگر گوشی داری و به فضای مجازی داخلش معتاد شدی میتونی گوشیت رو محکم بزنی زمین و جوری خردش کنی که دیگه قابل استفاده عادی هم نباشه. ماها نسلی هستیم که به کار با گوشی معتادیم و اصلی ترین دلیل کاهش تمرکز هم اعتیاده. اگر می بینی حتی 20 دقیقه هم روی انجام هرکاری (نه فقط درس خوندن) متمرکز نیستی مطمئن باش دلیلش اون گوشی یا وسیله لعنتی هست که کنار کتابات گذاشتی.

----------


## KURAPIKA

> سلام خدمت شما 
> اول از همه خسته نباشید و امیدوارم به هدفتون برسید 
> من خودم منطقه یک بودم و چهار بار کنکور دادم .
> بر اساس تجربه شخصی خودم به نظرم یک سری کار ها رو انجام بدید 
> 1- از یک ساعت برای بازه درسی استفاده کنید و تلاش کنید که تحمل کنید نشستن پای درس رو و کم کم ساعاتش رو زیاد کنید تا 1.5 برای هر بازه ، بین هر بازه هام 10-15 دقیقه استراحت کنید.
> 2- در حین درس خوندن یه لیوان نوشیدنی (ترجیحا آب) داشته باشید و میل کنید . خوراکی به هیچ وجه در طول درس خوندن جلوتون نباشه 
> 3- در زمان مطالعه دروس حفظی اگر بتونید راه برید و برای خودتون توضیح بدید فکر کنم خیلی کمکتون کنه .
> 4-در زمان های 10 -15 دقیقه استراحتتون فضاتون رو تغییر بدید ، یعنی همون جایی که درس میخونید نباشید یا پشت میز نباشید اگر هم در بازه استراحتتون با کسی صحبت میکنبد تا جایی که میتونید از صحبت های درسی پرهیز کنید و اجازه بدید ذهنتون استراحت کنه .
> 5-به هیچ عنوان ار ابتدای صبح تا آخرای مطالعه روزتون با گوشی کار نکنید مگر مواردی که مجبور باشید به دلیل درستون سراغشون
> ...


سلام. ممنونم از راهنمایی جامعتون. من خیلی بین درسم آهنگ گوش میکردم قبلا فکر میکردم مشکلی نداره :Yahoo (4):  به آهنگ اعتیاد دارم تقریبا ولی کم کم باید کمش کنم چون خیلی تو فکر و خیال هم منو میبرن.
اگه میشه یه سوال دیگه هم ازتون بکنم
مشکل خواب زیاد هم دارم خودم فکر میکنم بخاطر اضافه وزن و کمبود فعالیته.مثلا شاید ۹ ساعت اینا هم بخوابم ولی باز احساس خستگی داشته باشم. شما برای این مشکل بنده هم راهکاری دارید؟ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتید

----------


## KURAPIKA

> شرمنده جسارته ولی وقتی در اتاق رو باز میزارین، صدای تلویزیون و اینا نمیاد؟ یعنی منظورم اینه حین درس خوندن شما، تلویزیون و امثالهم به گونه‌ای باعث حواس پرتیتون نمیشه؟


مزیت خونه ما اینه که کلا هیچکس تلوزیون نمیبینه همیشه هم خاموشه. پدر و برادرم هم  بیشتر اوقات خونه نیستن مادرم هم رعایت میکنه و سر و صدا نمیکنه.ولی خب بازم حواسم پرت میشه.سعی میکنم پنجره رو باز کنم در رو ببندم بجاش.گرمه بازم ولی چاره ای نیست تحمل میکنم.

----------


## KURAPIKA

> زمان استاندارد مطالعه و تمرکز روی درس 45 الی 50 دقیقه و استراحت بین هر مطالعه 10 تا 15 دقیقه برای شروع هست. در واقع باکس های شما برای شروع نباید از 50 دقیقه تجاوز کنه. حالا کسی که حرفه ای شده نمیاد این زمان بندی رو بشکنه و مثلا 120 دقیقه پیوسته درس بخونه و 15 دقیقه استراحت کنه! اگر دانش آموزی گفت من مثلا 3 ساعت پیوسته پشت کتابام نشستم و بدون کاهش تمرکز عین تراکتور یه درس رو شخم زدم از زور حماقت از قابل ترحّم ترین افراده. 
> حتی همون دانش آموز کاربلد هم وقتی 120 دقیقه سر کتابه وسطش دچار کاهش تمرکز و حواس پرتی و ... میشه [ربات که نیستید] ولی چون خودش را عادت داده نیاز به زمان کمتری برای ریکاوری داره. مثلا هر 55 دقیقه 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا [بدون بلند شدن از سر کتاب ها] میکنه و بعدش ادامه میده ولی حتما استراحت رو میکنه، حتما دچار حواس پرتی میشه حین درس خوندن، حتما دچار خواب آلودگی میشه، حتما ذهنش خسته میشه و ... دوست عزیز مشکل عمده این دو سال شما عدم توانایی در ایجاد پیوستگی مطالعاتی در بازه های زمانی طولانی تر (مثلا چند ماه یا حتی چند هفته) بوده که زود ناامید شدید و ادامه نداده اید نه بازه های زمانی کوتاه چند ساعتی. در واقع اینکه یک نفر 50 دقیقه بیشتر نتونه روی مطالعه یک درس تمرکز داشته باشه عیب نیست و یک چیز عادی و طبیعی هست و نگرانی هم نداره. شما برای افزایش بازدهی و کیفیت مطالعه به جای تعیین بازه زمانی (مثلا ساعت 3 تا 5 زیست) تعداد زمان رو تعیین کن. به عنوان مثال زیست 3 تا 50 دقیقه، شیمی 2 تا 50 دقیقه. 
> شما از 45 دقیقه مطالعه یک ربع استراحت شروع کن.
> یکی-دو هفته که گذشت و عادت کردی بیا تایم استراحت بین هر دو باکس رو کمترش کن. 50 دقیقه بخون 10 دقیقه استراحت کن.
> باز یکم دیگه که گذشت و حرفه ای تر شدی،  55 دقیقه مطالعه 5 دقیقه استراحت کن (کمتر از 5 دقیقه استراحت توصیه نمیشه)
> به این روند عادت که کردی حالا میای سراغ نحوه اون 5 دقیقه استراحت و خودت رو به استراحت درجا و بدون بلند شدن عادت میدی. (حداقل 3-4 ماه دیگه)
> تمام شد؟
> خیر!
> مرحله آخر این روندی که گفتم وقتی هست که شما میخوای به نشستن پشت سر هم سر جلسه آزمون مثلا 2 ساعتی عادت کنی! برای این کار لازمه که شما چند هفته مانده به کنکور (یا یک روز مانده به هر آزمون آزمایشی اگر آزمون میدهید) پشت سرهم 2 ساعت پیوسته مطالعه کنی و خودت رو عادت بدی به شرایط آزمون و تمرکزت رو بالا نگه داری که چون روند بالارو پیاده کردی در طول یک سال قطعا میتونی هفته ها یا روز های آخر و دوران جمع بندی این عادت رو هم در خودت ایجاد کنی ولی بدان و آگاه باش که همون موقع هم ممکنه در طول اون 2 ساعت دچار افت تمرکز و ... بشی ولی چون حرفه ای تر از الان هستی دیگه خیلی خوب میتونی مدیریتش کنی و ادامه بدی پس نگران نباش.
> ...


سلام
خیلی خیلی ممنونم راهنمایتتون کامل و بی نقص بود.کتابخونه و پانسیون راهشون دوره متاسفانه شرایطش رو ندارم برم. هر دوسال هم واقعا گوشی نداشتم امسال هم همین تصمیمو دارم دوباره.مشکلم همینه که از اول با ۱:۳۰ شروع میکردم.مشاورای الدنگمم که بهم نمیگفتن روشم اشتباهه. ولی راهکاراتون رو حتما اجرا میکنم.خیلی ممنونم از وقتی که برای راهنماییم گذاشتین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Milad882

> سلام. ممنونم از راهنمایی جامعتون. من خیلی بین درسم آهنگ گوش میکردم قبلا فکر میکردم مشکلی نداره به آهنگ اعتیاد دارم تقریبا ولی کم کم باید کمش کنم چون خیلی تو فکر و خیال هم منو میبرن.
> اگه میشه یه سوال دیگه هم ازتون بکنم
> مشکل خواب زیاد هم دارم خودم فکر میکنم بخاطر اضافه وزن و کمبود فعالیته.مثلا شاید ۹ ساعت اینا هم بخوابم ولی باز احساس خستگی داشته باشم. شما برای این مشکل بنده هم راهکاری دارید؟ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتید


کلا خواب خیلی کند تر درست میشه (به نظرم یک تا دوهفته )
اگر 8 ساعت میخوابید و باز هم در طول روز خسته هستید  ، خیلی مستقیم به خواب مربوط نمیشه 
مثلا میتونه استفاده کردن از گوشی قبل خواب یا بعد از بیدار شدن باشه - میتونه عدم تحرک باشه ( من خودم امسال که آخرین سالم بود تقریبا هر روز صبح نیم ساعت در پاییز میرفتم پیاده روی بعدش دوش میگرفتم و خیلی کمکم کرد ) - میتونید نوشیدنی در طی روز استفاده کنید که خیلی بهتره بدون کافین باشه ، مثلا میتونه ویتامین c باشه یا چایی کمرنگ یا هممون آب و...(البته یه لیوان قهوه در طی روز خوبه ) - اگر هم بتونید در طی روز چرت بزنید (که نباید بیشتر از 40 دقیقه بشه ) خیلی خوبه و بهتره قبل از ناهارتون باشه - به نظرم اگر موضوع خاصی رو در درسها بهش علاقه مند هستید ، اولین موضوع قرار بدید .
در نهایت لازم میدونم تاکید کنم که تحرک داشتن در طول روز خیلی مهمه و اینکه خستگی برای یک پشت کنکوری یه چیز کاملا طبیعیه و کار های مختلف رو امتحان کنید که کمترش کنید .
این رو هم بگم خدمتتون که خیلی سخت نگیرید از خودتون ، امتحان کنید ببینید که روی شما چه تاثیری داره .

----------


## elhameli

> سلام. ممنونم از راهنمایی جامعتون. من خیلی بین درسم آهنگ گوش میکردم قبلا فکر میکردم مشکلی نداره به آهنگ اعتیاد دارم تقریبا ولی کم کم باید کمش کنم چون خیلی تو فکر و خیال هم منو میبرن.
> اگه میشه یه سوال دیگه هم ازتون بکنم
> مشکل خواب زیاد هم دارم خودم فکر میکنم بخاطر اضافه وزن و کمبود فعالیته.مثلا شاید ۹ ساعت اینا هم بخوابم ولی باز احساس خستگی داشته باشم. شما برای این مشکل بنده هم راهکاری دارید؟ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتید


سلام، ی چکاپ بدید، کمبود ویتامین های مختلف از جمله ویتامین دی، کمبود ویتامین ب، کمبود آهن،.... کم کاری تیرویید و کم تحرکی هم در دراز مدت باعث خستگی در طول روز خواهد شد.

----------


## .miracle.

*سلام وقت بخیر
من هم ماه های پایانی کنکور این موضوع رو تجربه کردم و خب کتابخونه خیلیییی برای من جواب داد، فقط رفتن به کتابخونه یکسری نکات داره که حتما باید رعایت کنید در غیر این صورت ضررش بیشتر از فایده اش میشه
اینکه نمیتونید بشینید روی درس شاید حس میکنید که مثلا بیرون از اتاق خبر خاصی هست( درصورتی که نیست)؛ اگه اینطوره و شرایط خونه اتون مناسبه میتونید در اتاقتون رو کمی باز بذارید
عامل دیگه هم میتونه تلویزیون و گوشی باشه، مثلا اگه گوشی رو بیرون از اتاقتون بذارید ممکنه بخاطر اون و چک کردنش هی برید بیرون
* خوراکی و آب اینا پیش خودتون داشته باشید که به بهونه اون هی نرید بیرون
نحوه چینش باکس ها هم مهمه، مثلا من وقتی که پشت سر هم ۴ تا اختصاصی میخوندم، اون آخرا بی قرار میشدم و نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم، بهتره این وسطا عمومی اینا هم بذارید( البته هنوز معلوم نیست برای ۱۴۰۲ عمومی حذف شد یا نه)
ساعت خواب هم مهمه، اینکه با انرژی از خواب بیدار شید، تمرکزتون در طول روز تاثیر میذاره
توی یه مقاله ای هم من دیدم که میگفت وقتی از خواب بیدار میشید بلافاصله نرید سراغ گوشی، چون در طول روز خیلی بی قرار و کم تمرکرتون میکنه
اون وسطای درس خوندن اگه دیدید نمیتونید تمرکز کنید، به جای بیرون رفتن توی اتاقتون کمی قدم بزنید
دوپامین و سروتونین خیلی توی تمرکز و بیقراری تاثیر داره، و یکی از راه هایی که ترشح این هورمون ها در بدنتون افزایش میده، ورزش هست، ۲۰ دقیقه تمرین در روز در تمرکزتون تاثیر بسزایی داره*

----------


## Fatigue

اگه نشینی یه سال دیگه باید پاش بشینی

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> اگه نشینی یه سال دیگه باید پاش بشینی


خبر کوتاه بود و جان گداز

----------


## Niki - 402

> سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
> بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
> مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
> خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


بقیه دوستان راهای زیاد و خوبیو گفتن. امتحانشون کن حتما
میدونی من خودمم اولا همینطور بودم. اولا که تازه شروع کرده بودم برای کنکور خوندن. راهای مختلفیم امتحان کردم ولی اخر ب این نتیجه رسیدم ک تا خودم نخوام نمیشه
باید سختی بکشی. باید عادت کنی به سختی کشیدن
دور خوردن تو خونه و سرگرم کردن خودت با این چیز اون چیز خیلی راحت تره تا 1/5 ساعت یا 2 ساعت بشینی سر کتابا . ولی خب نتیجشون هم فرق میکنه
اگه واقعا میخوای تو این مسیر موفق بشی و درست و اصولی پیش بری باید خودتو مجبور کنی به نشستن پشت میز
باید اراده کنی
بهترین کارشم اینه که انتخاب کنی. ب خودت بگو خب یا الان از جام بلند میشم و میرم پی چیزای دیگه. یا میشینم و تستای این مبحثو تموم میکنم
خودت انتخاب کن . بعدشم دیگه بهش فکرنکن. بگو خب من انتخاب کردم که تستای این مبحثو تا دو ساعت دیگه تموم کنم. پس تا زمانی که تمومشون نکردم حق ندارم از جام پاشم

امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم... ^^

----------


## Rainbow7

چه بشینی چه نشینی 
فرقی نمیکنه زمان میگذره

----------


## Ati_zareii

> سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
> بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
> مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
> خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


من این مشکلو زمانی که تو خونه درس میخوندم داشتم . اول از همه زمانی که این احساس بهت دست که داد باید از روی صندلی بلند بشی وسط تایم مطالعاتیت اینکارو نکن . حتی اگر نتونستی دیگه درس خوندنو ادامه بدی بازم فقط به نسشتن ادامه بده . اینطوری ذهنت بعد از چند وقت (برای من حدود یه ماه طول کشید ) خودشو ملزم میدونه که تا پایان پارت مطالعاتی هوس بلند شدن و قدم زدن نکنه . البته این روش موقعی جواب میده که شما برنامه مطالعاتی مشخص که ساعت مطالعه و استراحت توش فیکس شده باشه و ایضا بهش پایبند باشی رو داشته باشی . 
نکته ی مهم تر اینکه اگر شرایطشو داری برو کتابخونه . من خودم زمانی که تو خونه درس میخندم با بدبختی برنامه مو اجرا میکردم . اینقدر در طول روز حواسم پرت میشد که مغزم اخر شب درد میگرفت . یه برنامه ی هشت نه ساعته یه جوری منو خسته میکرد تو خونه که انگار پونزده، بیست ساعت بدون وقفه درس خوندم و همش بخاطر عدم تمرکز و کلافگی ناشی از اون و کیفیت پایین مطالعه ام بود . وقتی دوماه منتهی به کنکور رو رفتم کتابخونه این مشکلاتم تا حد خیلی خوبی حل شد . بنظرم شما هم محیط معطالعه تو عوض کن . کتابخونه یا هر جای دیگه ای که شد . با اروزی موفقیت 3>

----------


## Ati_zareii

> سلام دوستان من امسال سال دوم کنکورم بود. سال اول سی هزار تجربی شدم سال دوم ۱۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک تجربی.تصمیم گرفتم دوباره 
> بشینم برای کنکور بخونم. مشکل عمده این دوسال این بود که من نمیتونم روی درس زیاد بشینم.اگر تمرکز کنم بازدم به شدت میره بالا ولی خب تمرکزم دووم نداره و میپره.
> مثلا در طول ۱/۳۰ که درس میخونم شاید ۳ ۴ بار از روی درس پاشم و از اتاق برم بیرون.یا مثلا ذهنم برای یه مدت طولانی میره یجای دیگه.
> خیلی داره اذیتم میکنه اگر که تجربه یا راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


اها یه چیز دیگه که تو ویدیوی رتبه یک سال 98 دیدم و بنظرم ایده ی جالبیه برای رفع حواس پرتی . اینکه هر فکر و دل مشغولی که وسط درس خوندن میاد تو ذهنت رو یاد داشت کن و بلافاصله بگرد سر درس خوندن. یه دفترچه کوچیک بردار و همه این فکرای مزاحم رو بنویس که تو یه تایم دیگه بهش بپردازی . یه چیز دیگه هم گفت این بود که ذهنتو تا زمانی که عادت کنی شرطی کن . یعنی متقابل وظایفت پاداش و مجازات تعیین کن و با ذهنت تعامل داشته باش . مثلا اینطور به خودت بگو اگر من تونستم این 1/5 ساعت رو بشینم و مطالعه مو تموم کنم ، فلان خوراکی که خیلی دوست دارمو میخورم یا با فلان دوستم که خیلی وقته باهاش صحبت نکردم بخاطر گرفتاری های کنکور تلفنی صحبت بکنم و هرچیز و هر کار دیگه ای که دوست داری انجام بدی . به این صورت میتونی مجازاتم تعیین کنی برا خودت در صورتی که نتونستی کار مد نظرتو انجام بدی. 
البته تا زمانی که واقعا همت نکنی و خودت تلاش نکنی برای مقابله هیچ کدوم از راهکارا جواب نمیده . دیگه این مسئله باید برات حل شه باشه که قرار نیست درس خوندن راحت باشه و این حواس پرتی ها و خسته شدنا وسط درس خوندنو همه باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنن . برنده اونیه که با اراده و پشتکار خودش اینا رو تا حد خوبی کنترل کنه .

----------


## WickedSick

کلی فاکتور هست برای متعهد موندن به درس خوندن.
قسمت زیادی ازش دست خودته. اگه ذهنت توی درس نیست، لطفا خودتو اذیت نکن و اصلا درس نخون. به کلی راه دیگه فکر کن
ولی اگه واقعا هدفت درسه...پس ذهنت هم سمت درس بیار. حاشیه رو بذار کنار. این رو نه من میشه کمکت کنم نه هیچکس توی کره زمین. خودت باید بخوای.

قسمت دیگه هم میشه اینکه احتمالا شما یه بازه خیلی کوتاه میشینی و یه بازه خیلی طولانی بعدش میشینی، کاملا نامنظم. عیبش چیه؟
ذهن انسان 10 دقیقه اول مطالعه رو تلاشش رو میکنه که تمرکزش رو جمع کنه. عملا شما بازدهیتون از دقیقه 10 مطالعه به بعد شروع میشه.
از اون سمت هم وقتی 2 ساعت پشت هم میشینی میخونی خسته میشه. حواست نیست دیگه!
نتیجه چیه؟
45 دقیقه مطالعه، 15 دقیقه استراحت فیزیکی. توی مصاحبم این نکته رو مفصلا توضیح دادم. لینکش هم توی امضاست.

----------

